#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Verhaal: Jabir's enthousiasme om te vechten

## malikah4

Verhaal: Jabir's enthousiasme om te vechten



Toen de veldslag van Uhud voorbij was, keerden de overgebleven Sahabah, vermoeid en gebroken, terug naar Medina. 

De Quraish waren ook op hun terugtocht naar Mekka en kampeerden op een plaats genaamd Hamra al Asad. 

Hun leider, Abu Sufyan, zat in overleg met zijn luitenanten. 

Ze zeiden tegen elkaar:



"De moslims hebben een nederlaag geleden in Uhud. 

Hun moreel zal zeer laag zijn. Dit is de beste tijd om Muhammad af te maken."



Daarom besloten zij om terug te keren en Medina aan te vallen. 
 
Toen de Profeet (sallalahoe alahi wasalam) ingelicht werd over deze plannen, gaf hij de opdracht aan al de Sahabah die deelgenomen hadden aan de slag in Uhud en net teruggekeerd waren, om uit Medina te vertrekken en de vijand onderweg op te vangen.



Jabir (radiallaho anho) kwam bij de Profeet (sallalahoe alahi wasalam) en zei:



"O Profeet van Allah! Ik was zeer enthousiast om te vechten in Uhud, maar mijn vader verhinderde mij om te gaan, met de verontschuldiging dat er geen ander familielid zou zijn om te passen op mijn zusters.

Vandaar dat alleen 1 van ons kon deelnemen aan de strijd. 

Omdat hij zich voorgenomen had om te gaan, beval hij mij achter te blijven met de familie. 

Hij kreeg het meest begeerde einde (martelaarsdood) in Uhud. 

Nu ben ik erg enthousiast deze keer met u mee te gaan en de Quraish te bevechten."



De Profeet (sallalahoe alahi wasalam) gaf hem toen toestemming om te gaan. Hij was de enige persoon in die veldslag die niet in Uhud gevochten had.



Moraal:



Jabir's radiallaho anhoe vader stierf de martelaarsdood in Uhud.

Hij liet een grote familie achter voor jabir om voor te zorgen, niets om van te leven en groete schulden om te betalen. De schulden waren gemaakt bij een van de joden, die zoals wij weten geen zwak plekje in hun hart hadden voor degenen die hun geld schuldig waren. ook zijn zeven zusters om wie hij niet toegestaan werd om naar Uhud te gaan, waren er om verzorgd te worden. Kijk nu, ondanks al deze moeilijkheden, verzoekt Jabir (radialahu anhu) de Geliefde Profeet (sallalahoe alahi wasalam) om naar het slagveld te gaan.

Zijn geest is werkelijk wonderlijk! Dit is toch werkelijk een schitterend voorbeeld.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

masha allah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Alica81250

BRASS BELT BUCKLE, BRASS BELTS BUCKLE, MEN'S BRASS BELT BUCKLE, BRASS BELT BUCKLE FOR MEN.

----------


## chani

Mash'Allah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Maa Shaa Allaah.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

